# Грыжи, протрузии поясничного отдела, гинекологическая операция и нейрогенный мочевой пузырь - как найти причину и вылечить?



## Osa8400 (9 Апр 2022)

Эпизодически беспокоили прострелы в пояснице,отдающие в правую ногу, примерно в течении года.Проходили быстро,неск.секунд замер и норм.,к врачу не ходила.В январе по плану сделали гинекологическую операцию,кольпорафия и леваторопластика.В первые сутки лежала с катетером,почувствовала сильные боли и желание помочиться,медсестра вколола обезбаливающее и ушла.Через полчаса были дикие боли,я шевелила катетер,отошло сразу же со слов соседки почти половина пакета (2л).Потом катетер убрали,мочилась нормально,но мне казалось не чувствовала четко позывов,говорили изза отека.Через месяц заболела ковидом,на 3 день началось жжение и резкие позывы к мочеиспусканию,назначили монурал,канефрон,затем амоксиклав,(гайморит),фурамаг,затем нейромедин и кокарнит.В день позывы до 20р.,ночью 1р.Одновременно заболела поясница,усилились прострелы,ныл живот и весь таз.Еще через месяц заметила изменения в ягодичных мышцах правой ноги,они будто атрофировались,сверху плотные,снизу висят,ягодичная складка спрааа ниже,и ягодица будто меньше левой ,ходить неудобно,прихрамываю,будто нога короче другой.Сейчас пью бетмигу,немного лучше, меньше болит живот, мочеиспускания около 10р,ночью 0-1 раз.По просьбе невролога повторила МРТ поясничного отдела.Как определить что послужило причиной?Есть ли связь поясница-мочевой?Или всетаки неправильно проведена операция (мне кажется рецидив есть)?Или причина в том,что пузырь был перерастянут?Или это ковид?


----------



## La murr (9 Апр 2022)

@Osa8400, Татьяна, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Апр 2022)

А давайте пока разложим яйца в разные корзины...


> ...заметила изменения в ягодичных мышцах правой ноги,они будто атрофировались,сверху плотные,снизу висят,ягодичная складка спрааа ниже,и ягодица будто меньше левой ,ходить неудобно,прихрамываю,будто нога короче другой



Надо сесть на стол так, чтобы ноги свисали, как в детстве, и покачайте ногами налево и направо, как маятником. Проверяем подвижность в тазобедренном суставе.
Подвижность в суставе ограничена?


----------



## Osa8400 (12 Апр 2022)

Это когда сидишь на одной ноге,боком,и качаешь другую? Не знаю правильно ли вас поняла,но правой назад как то тяжело получается

Попробовала покачать ногой стоя,придерживась за стул, прострелило сразу,где то между поясницей и кобчиком.Левой чуть дольше качать можно,правой быстрее простреливает.ЭНМГ сделала,в норме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Апр 2022)

Надо проверять сустав тазобедренный.


----------



## Osa8400 (13 Апр 2022)

В 2018г году делала МРТ, перегрузилась на фитнессе,стал ныть.Делала МРТ,поделала физио,массаж,сходила к остеопату,понажимал где то,сказал мышцы заблокированы,все прошло.Могло сильно ухудшиться с того времени?Фитнесс пришлось заменить лыжами и плаванием,ходьбой,т.к. в 2020 травмировала плечо и ключицу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2022)

Так мы про сейчас.
Покажите сустав доктору, пусть проверить подвижность.


----------

